# Magnus Giveaway !



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

OK folks, here is your chance to win something but we want your input....I was talking to Mike Sohm , owner of Magnus about a giveaway promotion and he likes the idea so I am opening this up for suggestions to you all on how you'd like to see it happen and what you'd like to see as the prize(s). Mike and I will have the final say of course.

So post you ideas for the contest and prizes..........


----------



## silverback (Jan 20, 2005)

first to post gets free broadheads.


----------



## fowlhunter8 (Jan 17, 2005)

*go with a best buck photo contest*

but make it open to any one so dont just judge on the deer judge on the photo 
quality scenery and buck 
let every one submit a 2 photo's then choose winners
Randy


----------



## XArmy (Jun 10, 2003)

best buck?? I'm out... and so is most of us hunters who don't have the luxury of a good hunting area... Maybe any animal, but I guess, I never win anything anyway...lol Give away broadheads, T shirts, hats... I would like any of that... 

Are you thinking of just giving away your products or other stuff too???


----------



## fowlhunter8 (Jan 17, 2005)

*ok best harvested animal phot contest*

its the picture that speaks the thousand words not the rack


----------



## jamaro (Apr 13, 2003)

I would say just do the number thing... Pick a number and guess it... That way everybody has a pretty even shot. 

Jason


----------



## fastcamo (Feb 4, 2005)

*stingers rule*

this is not for the contest or anything, but id say for a prize you could give away thier choice of pre-selected prizes, the number thing would be good thing, but heres a few taken with the magnus line,


----------



## spobow (Jul 17, 2004)

Magnus buzzcut broadheads would be awesome prizes. As for a contest here are some ideas:


How many words can you make using the letters found in Magnus Broadheads
500 max. word essay on "What bowhunting means to me?"
Best one-liner for an advertisement promoting Magnus broadheads, something akin to the ones the Oxford group uses for Winner's Choice strings..."It's like Viagra for your strings" but have it pertain to Magnus broadheads.
Ideas for future broadhead names in the Magnus line, or rename a current Magnus broadhead.
Best nickname for your bow contest
A deer's opinion of a Magnus broadhead.

If I come up with any more I'll let you know Jerry! :shade:


----------



## silverback (Jan 20, 2005)

best day in the woods without shooting something


----------



## ole timer (Mar 23, 2005)

How about not only a picture, but a short story to go with the picture.


----------



## elk stalker (Aug 30, 2004)

How about the best hunting story/experience. You could even branch it off to different subjects like;

Best take a kid hunting stroy/experience
Best hunting experience with your dad/mom/best friend

This would be pretty neat, because everyone would be able to read them.


----------



## Adkhunter (Jan 11, 2005)

How about .....I am not at a loss for words....first time for anything!

Make a magnum hole...with Magnus!!

Adkhunter


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

spobow said:


> Best one-liner for an advertisement promoting Magnus broadheads, something akin to the ones the Oxford group uses for Winner's Choice strings..."It's like Viagra for your strings" but have it pertain to Magnus broadheads.


I like this idea.


----------



## Southern Hunter (Apr 18, 2005)

*New line of Broad heads*

Magnus Force
Go ahead Buck Make My Day!!


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

OK, after reading some of the replies so far, I've decided to make it easier on ME....I hated homework  So, let's gear it toward some kind of number drawing, such as the last 3 digits of the Dow's closing on a certain day.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Jerry .....*

Magnus makes a great broadhead, and the new 100 grs. are great .... The only thing I think they may want to change, would be to "update" their packaging .....
It's hard for dealers to "display" them to customers in the ol' paper packs, and they of course will not reseal .....
Bubble packs, would allow a dealer to take one out, show it to a customer, and easily and safely be able to put it back in for re-display.
Nope, I won't make this a 500 word essay, and sorry no animal pic's ( yet ) ..... just my thoughts ..... :wink:


----------



## silverback (Jan 20, 2005)

why not just the NJ lottery number for a certain day?


----------



## 180Inches (Sep 22, 2004)

How about post a picture with one or more deer mounts that have been scored and have us guess the total gross and net amount of antler in the pic?

James


----------



## spobow (Jul 17, 2004)

Jerry/NJ said:


> OK, after reading some of the replies so far, I've decided to make it easier on ME....I hated homework  So, let's gear it toward some kind of number drawing, such as the last 3 digits of the Dow's closing on a certain day.


C'mon Jerry! Don't cop out and go the easy route.


----------



## Idaho_Elk_Huntr (Dec 13, 2003)

How about a pic 3 drawing?? Put 0-9 in a hat and pic 3 numbers. only 1000 can play but its a great drawing. List the numbers in the order they come out and thats the winner. If there is not enough people for all the numbers then let the closest without going over be the winner.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

silverback said:


> why not just the NJ lottery number for a certain day?


Now that I like ! It's called user friendly......LOL :teeth:


----------



## alwinearcher (May 19, 2004)

how about, if you want some stingers, you just bet Jerry some arrows against two packs for the super bowl :shade:


----------



## NCarrowslinger (Feb 13, 2003)

OK

I've got a great idea for a game. It's called "Please send NCarrowslinger a pack of 125 Magnus Snuffers"

Seriously though, a number drawing would work. Or maybe a one sentence reason for why you like Magnus heads.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

alwinearcher said:


> how about, if you want some stingers, you just bet Jerry some arrows against two packs for the super bowl :shade:


You nutcracker you   Who asked ya anyhow.....LMAO

Ummm NC, I like your idea but who is gonna sit and judge em? I hate homework! lol


----------



## alwinearcher (May 19, 2004)

jerry, since im not planning on entering, and i always got plenty of time on my hands I guess I will volunteer to be the judge.
by the way, I take donations in the form of cash, checks, and full........ LOL anyone seen the movie VAN Wilder?


----------



## Misfire (Jun 12, 2004)

Personally, I like the post a pic idea. 

Just give a limited time to post a pic. Once the time has expired assign each pic a number and set it up as a poll. Only registered members can vote and everyone can only vote once. 

.


----------



## 4 Way Shooter (Apr 11, 2005)

*give away...*

Sadly not all of us have pics of what we've shot in the field. The number drawing thing would be able to introduce some of us to the Magnus product line.

Just thinkin'


----------



## NCarrowslinger (Feb 13, 2003)

Jerry

I'll be the judge. For the low price of a pack of Snuffers.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

silverback said:


> why not just the NJ lottery number for a certain day?



Not a bad idea.......easier for me..... :wink:  

NC, watch now I might take you up on that offer :wink: One thing people learn about me, never dare me to do anything....LOL I would love to go on Fear Factor ! But not eat that **** !!!


----------



## NCarrowslinger (Feb 13, 2003)

Jerry

I double dog dare you to make me the judge... :shade: :shade: 

Blair


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

How about a picture contest. anything that is related to archery. Your bow, 4 wheeler, quad, treestand, hunting location, camp, group of hunting buddies, hunting lodge or hunting party. just something different than pictures of critters.


----------



## RobN (Dec 2, 2004)

*Broadhead exchange*

I think it was Rocket that use to give you a free broadhead to try if you would send them one of your broadheads. I like trying new stuff so I sent them an old head and actually used rockets for several years.


----------



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

*Ok,*

an ad contest..

here are a few of mine..

A very big lady ..saying my husband uses Magnus broad heads to feed me..


A real pretty one saying ,,I just love a man who shoots Magnus ..

Or maybe a before and after picture of a skinny women..This is what I look like before my husband started hunting with Magnus and this is what I look like now.. Bigger lady in photo .. 

A deer holding a sign saying don't shoot a Magnus ...

Just ask and I will come up with a few more.. :mg: 

This is all ment in fun and for the record ..I am a large man..and don't mean to disrespect anyone..


----------



## fowlhunter8 (Jan 17, 2005)

*well ???*

whats it gonna be ?
Randy 

we are all waiting to see what we need to do ?


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

We have plenty of time.......I am still waiting for my suggestions.......and no one has suggested what they'd like as the prize or prizes. :shade:


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

I like the ad contest idea. You cant argue with a written essay contest. Though the number draw would be easier. I like the trophy photo idea but some of us are still waiting on our trophy but could certainly use a Magnus to go get it.

Prizes?? Hello! Arrow heads. Or maybe T-shirts or ball caps (low profile, not trucker caps).


----------



## NCarrowslinger (Feb 13, 2003)

Prizes... Snuffers 125s, New Buzzcuts, Stingers, hats and teeshirts.

I still think the one sentence why you like Magnus heads is a good idea.


----------



## robertyb (Jul 19, 2004)

How about "Best looking archer in a thong" picture contest. I will vote for Obsession or hunting4elk I am sure. \

PS - Tink is NOT allowed to enter.


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

robertyb said:


> How about "Best looking archer in a thong" picture contest. I will vote for Obsession or hunting4elk I am sure. \


Hmmmm...sorry I don't wear underwear


----------



## p8ntballnryan (Apr 5, 2003)

i knew it was time to look back in on this thread!


----------



## fowlhunter8 (Jan 17, 2005)

*i think for a giveaway or prizes*

you should give a combonoation of products i hhave never tried magnus or hunted with anyone who used them but i deffinetly would be interested in trying them the look great ?
so make a a combe pack include stingers, snuffers and blunt bleeds those all look great 
Randy


----------



## fowlhunter8 (Jan 17, 2005)

*also obsession*

i must say wow


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

OK, refocus on the issue......I know that NA can be a distraction. 

Keep the ideas flowing.......

Remember ----- something for you for FREE !


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

OK, we'll use numbers.....something like the DOW Jones or a lottery number.....any other number ideas? I want to get this going soon.


----------



## NCarrowslinger (Feb 13, 2003)

Jerry

One more number idea is for us to guess how many active users there will be on AT at a given time. You could tell us to make a guess for 8:32 PM on May 14th. At that precise second see how many active users there are on AT. The closest guess wins. We would have to all PM you our guess at least 12 hours in advance or something. It my be better to post the guess on a thread so that there wouldn't be any duplicates and if there are the first poster is correct. 
Does all this make sense?


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

We shall be getting this underway soon as I am awaiting word from the boss. :wink:


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

Jerry/NJ said:


> OK, we'll use numbers.....something like the DOW Jones or a lottery number.....any other number ideas? I want to get this going soon.


Jerry, I would go with the Dow number it is more "national" (if that makes ay sense) and I agree with the person that said everyone should post their pick to the thread, not in PM's, that way there is not question as to who is involved and who is not.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

cfuhrer said:


> Jerry, I would go with the Dow number it is more "national" (if that makes ay sense) and I agree with the person that said everyone should post their pick to the thread, not in PM's, that way there is not question as to who is involved and who is not.


I agree and will post the list of rules tomorrow (Thur).


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

*Enter Now !*

Click on this link to enter:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=187346 :thumbs_up


----------

